# Revolutionary and the 2.11.605.3 OTA



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

So I haven't seen this posted anywhere, and I know some people where wondering if Revolutionary would work with the newest OTA.

I can confirm that it works 100%

I am rooted with S-Off.... those guys are awesome...


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I Guess I dunno what I did wrong.. But im S-OFF but I cant seem to get root. What am i Missing.

I have the New OTA. And Revolutionary says im already S-OFF.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"sammyboy405 said:


> So I Guess I dunno what I did wrong.. But im S-OFF but I cant seem to get root. What am i Missing.
> 
> I have the New OTA. And Revolutionary says im already S-OFF.


Did you flash the su.zip?

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

rufflez2010 said:


> Did you flash the su.zip?
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


Yeah you have to flash super user from recovery to get root access. All Revolutionary does is flash the patched bootloader, and optionally install their custom recovery.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

rufflez2010 said:


> Did you flash the su.zip?
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


where is the su.zip? is it on my phone already? Booting into cwm now to see.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

You have to download it. Here's a link:

http://goo-inside.me/superuser/su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> where is the su.zip? is it on my phone already? Booting into cwm now to see.


I Found it.. Thanks for making me look  Google FTW  http://androidsu.com/superuser/


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> I Found it.. Thanks for making me look  Google FTW  http://androidsu.com/superuser/


I had problems with the new superuser 3.0 on the OTA. kept force closing. If you get that problem, download the older version in the link I posted earlier.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

So is the OTA exactly the same as the 2.11.605.3 leak that was out earlier in the week? Stupid question, but want to make absolutely sure. Sorry to go off topic, but I didn't even consider taking the OTA until I read this thread. Thanks!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

yes its same


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought, it would be good if Revolutionary.io would update their site to indicate "yes, it works with recent GB update for TBolt" but it appears they only care what version the bootloader is, not the OS. That said, presuming this GB update doesn't also update 'hboot' (apparently it doesn't), it's a non-issue.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you post the official radios from the ruu? Wanna see if the newest leaked radios are identicle too. I'm running the 2.11.605.3 stock Rom that adrenalyne made. Wanna know how close to the ruu it is


----------

